# Most dangerous game in MI?



## Hungry Wolf

hunting man said:


> Deer ticks are the most dangerous in Michigan.


I am currently on a 10 day prescription of antibiotics for this very reason. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Cougars! Need I say more?


----------



## Flyhack

MEL said:


> Agree. That Beaver will get you into more trouble then you can believe.


They don't kill you all at once. Its kind of a slow death. Costly to get rid of them too.


----------



## taylorswalker

Most likely to attack I'd say a badger or wolverine my dad got treed by one a few years back for no reason he was gettin outta his stand and we had to come find him he was scared to get down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sliver Sidejob

I got 16 leaches on me once thought I was going to die.


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin

I say ticks or bees

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## captjimtc

I would say mama black bear with cubs! I'd rather run into a bee nest than a PO'd mama bear with cubs around.


----------



## 357Maximum

Yellow Jackets, just one can kill me. It sucks to fear something the weight of a good sized booger..truly it does.


----------



## buckwacker 48097

Ex-wife...


----------



## junkman

357Maximum said:


> Yellow Jackets, just one can kill me. It sucks to fear something the weight of a good sized booger..truly it does.


I hear ya there brother.I don't get deathly ill yet from a sting yet.But every sting I do get a worse reaction from.At 6 ft tall and 245 lb it's amazing something so small can kick my @$$.


----------



## 357Maximum

junkman said:


> I hear ya there brother.I don't get deathly ill yet from a sting yet.But every sting I do get a worse reaction from.At 6 ft tall and 245 lb it's amazing something so small can kick my @$$.


Mine was an all at once event, never had an issue til I did. I felled a tree on them little orange ground dwelling bastards and took many shots to the head/temple area. I honestly thought I was dead, so did my Nurse Wife. It sucked. I go full on anaphylactic with full throttle heart RPM and then go unconscious if the little bastards gets me anywhere near/above shoulder level. Below the shoulders I can normally damn near O.D on Benadryl and take a long nap to be OK. I think dying might just be better than what epinephrine did to me, (joke) so I avoid it at all costs if possible.


----------



## Albaman

junkman said:


> I hear ya there brother.I don't get deathly ill yet from a sting yet.But every sting I do get a worse reaction from.At 6 ft tall and 245 lb it's amazing something so small can kick my @$$.


Damn I'd hate to have to live with that so both yourself and 357 have my sympathies. Last year while clearing brush I hit upon a ground hornets nest and peeved them right off.

Twelve hits I took before I manage to make it to the house and loads of the little b'stards hung around outside the sliding door of the house peering in at me with their beady little eyes just wanting to get at me.

Revenge was mine in the end though, that night with the aid of night vision and a little gasoline down the nest entrance I lit the little b'stards up and settled their s**t once and for all. had to do the same again this year while putting up a fence though I never got stung this time.


----------



## junkman

Last time I was stung I took one to the face just bellow the eye.My face swelled up so bad that I literally looked like the elephant man and felt like I was on a some kind of heavy drug.Even with a massive amount of Benadryl it took 3 days before my wife could recognize me.


----------



## Alan Michaels

Squirrels, they eat nuts.


----------



## old graybeard

2:00AM cougars


----------



## plugger

old graybeard said:


> 2:00AM cougars


 The hunt for white tail has proven dangerous!


----------



## junkman

357Maximum said:


> Yellow Jackets, just one can kill me. It sucks to fear something the weight of a good sized booger..truly it does.


Just got tagged five minutes ago on my elbow and my arm is starting to look like Popeye's.Now I'm starting to feel a little messed up.If it gets any worse I'll be heading to the ER.


----------



## 357Maximum

junkman said:


> Just got tagged five minutes ago on my elbow and my arm is starting to look like Popeye's.Now I'm starting to feel a little messed up.If it gets any worse I'll be heading to the ER.



Pop some Benadryl, and a lot of water... like 5 minutes ago. And get headed that way just in case.


----------



## junkman

357Maximum said:


> Pop some Benadryl, and a lot of water... like 5 minutes ago. And get headed that way just in case.


Already took a double dose.And monitoring the situation.Got things to take care of but there is an ER halfway between where I have to go and home.


----------



## 357Maximum

junkman said:


> Already took a double dose.And monitoring the situation.Got things to take care of but there is an ER halfway between where I have to go and home.


Be careful, I wish you well....it sucks....good luck.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

junkman said:


> Just got tagged five minutes ago on my elbow and my arm is starting to look like Popeye's.Now I'm starting to feel a little messed up.If it gets any worse I'll be heading to the ER.


If you haven't been stung before or recently and are feeling like this don't even mess around and go. I witnessed this once and the guy didn't want to go in. Nearly cost him his life. Be safe.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Had one inside a can of pop I picked up at a picnic. Heard him buzzzing just before I took a chug. That would have been a horrible way to die, in front of the family at that.

Daughter got into a nest of them last year and while miserable, did not have the reactions I have. Ended up spraying a whole bottle of killer into the nest, then hit it with the hose, then dug it up the next day, poured gas all over it and burned it, then ran it over with the lawn mower, then filled it back in. Then gassed and burned it again. Can't be too sure. Side of the pole barn has a nioce scorch mark up it.

This was at the entrance of the barn that I walk past 3-5 times a day and never noticed, so as much as I hate to say it, it was better she found them that I did.


----------



## Joe Archer

I hear what ya'll are sayin'. But if you like to eat beaver or cougar - some risks are just worth taking! :corkysm55
http://www.huntingtipsandtricks.com/a/Cougar_Meat_Recipes
http://www.cajuncookingrecipes.com/wildgamerecipes/wild_game_recipes_beaver_recipes.htm
<----<<<


----------



## 357Maximum

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Had one inside a can of pop I picked up at a picnic. Heard him buzzzing just before I took a chug. That would have been a horrible way to die, in front of the family at that.
> 
> Daughter got into a nest of them last year and while miserable, did not have the reactions I have. Ended up spraying a whole bottle of killer into the nest, then hit it with the hose, then dug it up the next day, poured gas all over it and burned it, then ran it over with the lawn mower, then filled it back in. Then gassed and burned it again. Can't be too sure. Side of the pole barn has a nioce scorch mark up it.
> 
> This was at the entrance of the barn that I walk past 3-5 times a day and never noticed, so as much as I hate to say it, it was better she found them that I did.




Damn right, scorch that earth. I still have a bare spot in my yard from 3 years ago. Them miserable bastidges deserve no form of leniency. For a ground nest I skip the spray/water step and go directly to more volatile solutions. If you see the ground pulse and swell when your attack is underway.........you know you are on the right path.


----------



## junkman

I think it's under control.And I found the nests and scorched them with starting fluid.Arm is swelled up pretty good and had to take of my wedding ring.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

junkman said:


> Just got tagged five minutes ago on my elbow and my arm is starting to look like Popeye's.Now I'm starting to feel a little messed up.If it gets any worse I'll be heading to the ER.


Don't mess around. Go to the doc in the box.


----------



## 357Maximum

junkman said:


> I think it's under control.And I found the nests and scorched them with starting fluid.Arm is swelled up pretty good and had to take of my wedding ring.



If you are already thinking about retribution you are most likely gonna be just fine. :lol: Trust me when I say,,,, you are in serious serious trouble when retribution is the farthest thing from your mind. When just getting air into your lungs is top priority while you hope to God your heart does not explode, retribution is not even a stray spark in the neurons of ones mind.


----------



## junkman

Arm is still swelled up but I'm feeling a lot better.At 2:00 today when I started work I could not button cuff on my sleeve.I have never had the racing heart or throat closing up happen.It's always just an insane amount of swelling and an almost dopey feeling.


----------



## junkman

Just got nailed again.Same arm between the wrist and elbow.I must be a magnet for them right now.Fingers already look like sausages.More Benadryl,This is going to be interesting two days in a row.My arm still looked like a balloon before this one.


----------



## 357Maximum

junkman said:


> Just got nailed again.Same arm between the wrist and elbow.I must be a magnet for them right now.Fingers already look like sausages.More Benadryl,This is going to be interesting two days in a row.My arm still looked like a balloon before this one.




Just remember every new sting could be the one that changes your life. I was all good with stings, until I wasn't. Used to be able to roll around in poison ivy and it was all good..........till it wasn't. Allergens are a weird thing, and your reaction to them can change in mere seconds.


----------



## Robert Holmes

bees don't bother me but let a hornet get me and I swell right up. On the other hand I can get into poison ivy or oak and just get red like sunburn.


----------



## thill

Morel Mushrooms. Eat a look-a-like and you could be in trouble.


----------



## 357Maximum

thill said:


> Morel Mushrooms. Eat a look-a-like and you could be in trouble.


A true morel can bother some people, some serious, and a banana will put my Father in Law in the hospital. WEIRD RIGHT


----------



## junkman

357Maximum said:


> Just remember every new sting could be the one that changes your life. I was all good with stings, until I wasn't. Used to be able to roll around in poison ivy and it was all good..........till it wasn't. Allergens are a weird thing, and your reaction to them can change in mere seconds.


I'm just a swelled up mess as I type this.


----------



## Shoeman

James Dymond said:


> TICKS
> 
> Jim


Seen a film on the BRP and it mentioned them as well. More dangerous than bears, pigs, snakes or anything else!


----------

